# Shiny Flowers?



## AsteriskRocks (Jan 30, 2013)

I am not sure if there is a FAQ about this already, but if a flower starts shining (or sparkling) what does that mean?

EDIT: Does that mean a villager watered them?


----------



## Jake (Jan 31, 2013)

It means they've been watered.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 31, 2013)

It means they've already been watered.


----------



## Haihappen (Jan 31, 2013)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...w-Leaf-here!-(instead-of-making-a-new-thread)
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...w-Leaf-here!-(instead-of-making-a-new-thread)
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...w-Leaf-here!-(instead-of-making-a-new-thread)
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...w-Leaf-here!-(instead-of-making-a-new-thread)
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...w-Leaf-here!-(instead-of-making-a-new-thread)
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...w-Leaf-here!-(instead-of-making-a-new-thread)


----------



## Superpenguin (Jan 31, 2013)

Haihappen said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...w-Leaf-here!-(instead-of-making-a-new-thread)
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...w-Leaf-here!-(instead-of-making-a-new-thread)
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...w-Leaf-here!-(instead-of-making-a-new-thread)
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...w-Leaf-here!-(instead-of-making-a-new-thread)
> ...



You forgot some bro:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...w-Leaf-here!-(instead-of-making-a-new-thread)
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...w-Leaf-here!-(instead-of-making-a-new-thread)
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...w-Leaf-here!-(instead-of-making-a-new-thread)
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...w-Leaf-here!-(instead-of-making-a-new-thread)
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...w-Leaf-here!-(instead-of-making-a-new-thread)
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...w-Leaf-here!-(instead-of-making-a-new-thread)
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...w-Leaf-here!-(instead-of-making-a-new-thread)
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...w-Leaf-here!-(instead-of-making-a-new-thread)
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...w-Leaf-here!-(instead-of-making-a-new-thread)
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...w-Leaf-here!-(instead-of-making-a-new-thread)
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...w-Leaf-here!-(instead-of-making-a-new-thread)
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...w-Leaf-here!-(instead-of-making-a-new-thread)
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...w-Leaf-here!-(instead-of-making-a-new-thread)
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...w-Leaf-here!-(instead-of-making-a-new-thread)
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...w-Leaf-here!-(instead-of-making-a-new-thread)
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...w-Leaf-here!-(instead-of-making-a-new-thread)
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...w-Leaf-here!-(instead-of-making-a-new-thread)
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...w-Leaf-here!-(instead-of-making-a-new-thread)


----------



## AndyB (Jan 31, 2013)

Haihappen and Superpenguin, there was no need to post so many links. 
On top of that, don't spam it with more links trying to be clever.


----------

